# What's the quality of your tap water?



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

In the cold months mine tastes great in the warmer month it sucks
I bought one of these and what an amazing difference!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Adya-Clarit...ration-System-FREE-16oz-X2-SET-/221704782037?
Filters better than my Berkey and the filters (2 stage) last much longer.


----------



## Dubyagee (Nov 9, 2012)

Links bad


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

They probably add more chlorine to the reservior in the summer to cut down bacteria and the government allows them to average the readings over the year to be under harmful EPA levels. At least that is what they do in Washington DC.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Without doubt you should have a in house filter for tap water. When you can taste the difference you know you need it.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Reverse osmosis. My water sucks as far as taste.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

My tap water is as good as Nestle's Ice Mountain Spring Water


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

I installed a reverse osmosis myself as well. Rely upon it heavily.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Our water comes from a well in the front yard. We live in a rural area.
We simply use a Brita water pitcher for our drinking water, there is a lot of iron in the water.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Mine comes from the well. We haven't died or gotten sick from it yet...


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

Drinkable. 

I'm not dead yet. 

FWIW, this is the first place in my life I've ever drank the tap water. I'm really picky about taste, here in NC it's not bad.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Dubyagee said:


> Links bad


Fixed it!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The water is good except for the fluoride and the incredible amount of chlorine. Propur filtration system gives me the great tasting water.


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

Actually what gives water taste is the hardness content, measured in parts per gallon. 3.5 to 7 ppg is considered semi hard. 7 to 10 is considered hard, Above 10 is chuck Norris territory. Can't recall if it were this forum or not, I posted about my water problems and a Culligan system that has failed at this point. I need to replace to remove the iron and sulfur in my water. Culligan guy sold my Dad(I inherited the house) a system that included chlorination for a well that has never had bacterial contamination (as no other wells in the area had bacteria contamination) a carbon filter to remove the chlorine, a softner system for water that is softer than the 2 local township municipal water systems. So basically sold a bunch of crap he did not need. The system has failed and now I need to replace. I have a 125 gal newer fiberglass hold tank that is going to become my personal SHTF loss of power for a month reserve. Water will get treated and then go to the hold tank to feed the rest of the house, constantly being swapped out. I can then draw from it if there is a loss of power and no pump.

Almost forgot, distilled water has no taste, all the minerals have been removed that give it taste.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

To each his own, . . . I have a brita, . . . love it, . . . about a gallon a day is all we need.

May God bless, 
Dwight


----------

